# Pigeon with swollen abdomen



## Bekki2782 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello pigeon keepers, I've asked this question to a couple of my bosses (vets...but not bird vets) and am awaiting an appointment next week with our local bird vet. I have a pigeon with an extremely swollen abdomen and weight loss. Eating and drinking very well, she's separated from the rest of her pigeon buddies. Ran a fecal at the lab and got nothing. Not egg bound, I took an X-ray. I'm especially concerned because one of my quail, totally separate enclosure, had the same ailment and passed. It's been about two weeks and despite her being a feral pigeon who might I add does not like me much, I'm concerned and am going to take her to the specialist Tuesday. Anyone have any ideas or have maybe seen this? Thanks so much! She lives in a large enclosure and has a good pigeon diet by the way.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope someone more knowledgeable than I am will answer you soon. The only pigeon we had with a swollen abdomen, Phoebe, apparently had egg yolk peritonitis although no egg on xray. She kept gaining weight rapidly from yellow fluid and had a swollen abdomen. Fluid build up was caused by internal xanthomas which were on her internal organs. She survived surgery and we had her eight wonderful years and she was a feral who got extremely tame. Doubt this is what is wrong with your pigeon since you said your quail had something similar. And your bird is losing weight. Sounds like something that passes between bird species. You said you ran a fecal...no salmonella or parasites like worms or coccidia? Hope the vet can figure out what is wrong. Please keep us posted on your pigeon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Any internal lumps show on the x-ray? We have had a few who developed swelling in the abdominal region, usually tumor, but they gained weight due to the mass. Does it feel hard, or squidgy? One of ours had build up of fluid, which we had to treat with Frusol if I recall correctly.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some infections can cause a liquid buildup in the abdomen--those usually feel pretty squishy...

If it feels pretty firm, then there might be a ruptured oviduct.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/ruptured-oviduct-a-case-history-10686.html

Pidgey


----------



## Bekki2782 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone for responding! I'm so grateful. It's very squishy, the swollen area. We tapped some pinkish fluid from the swelling and now I'm wishing I had sent that in for a fluid analysis.....which I think I will do tomorrow actually. X-ray wasn't terribly revealing, but admittedly we are cat and dog experts, not birdie. It really just appeared to be fluid as far as we could tell, I'm going to take a copy on disk of the X-rays to our local bird guy. Fecal came up negative which surprised me too. Poor thing is very thin and boney but is eating like a little pig. I'm stumped, I need to learn more about birds I've decided. I will let everyone know what I find out Tuesday and will research all your suggestions. Thank you so much! She's a rescue I found tangled in wire, then she decided she didn't want to leave when she got better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If fluid, then I would think reproductive problems.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree although Phoebe had internal soft xanthoma masses that caused fluid buildup. Draining the fluid off helped her breathe but surgery to remove the masses saved her life. You have to be exceedingly careful about draining off any fluid in order not to hit a vital,organ. The first exotic vet we went to nearly killed her because he couldn't see what he was hitting. What is the treatment for a ruptured oviduct? I recall a lengthy sticky that might help Bekki2782. Is there a link to the post?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Would this be it?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/ru...history-10686.html?highlight=ruptured+oviduct


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bekki, how do the poops look - color, consistency?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thank you for posting the link. That was the post I was thinking of.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ya' know... there was another long thread on here about a bird that kept building up squishy fluid... 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/update-help-my-pigeon-may-be-dying-19598.html

That one was kind of a protracted deal.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Another:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/idiopathic-ascites-49035.html

Pidgey


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is your bird doing? How is the poop as JohnD asked?


----------



## Bekki2782 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone. She seems to be feeling well, smacks me with her wings when I clean her ICU kennel, still eating and drinking. I brought her to work with me today for another xray and I'm going to run another fecal analysis. Her poop looks like normal Pigeon poop surprisingly. I agree with tapping fluid, it makes me terribly nervous to do it so we will wait for more expert advice from the bird vet. I will go check out the new links to the other forums you all were kind enough to find for me. I apprecaite everyone's help so much. Most people think I'm a bit batty for fussing over a stray pigeon, but she's my pet and responsibility and a little life that deserves to be treated well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for caring about a ferals. Our beloved Phoebe was a feral. Ferals deserve the best. Please keep us posted on what the vet says. Where do you live by the way? Do you have a good avian vet there?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might try lookin' in The Big Book (Avian Medicine: Principles and Application) which is a real treasure trove:

http://avianmedicine.net/publication_cat/avian-medicine/

And then the three-volume follow-up (Clinical Avian Medicine) complete with a HUGE up-to-date formulary:

http://avianmedicine.net/publication_cat/clinical-avian-medicine/

You can pick the relative chapters and view 'em online. Even the radiology section shows individuals with hepatomegaly and what that looks like (with ascites).

Pidgey


----------



## Bekki2782 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi everyone I apologize for the delayed update, I've had a 5 day old baby with severe crop stasis I've been dealing with day and night. So...as it turns out, our bird vet I contacted does not show interest in treating pigeons (or chickens) so I talked to the other bird vet on the other side of town and they suggested I come in on an emergency basis (don't take appointments) so I will be doing that. What I did get out of the pet bird exclusive vet across the street from my office is he suspects an oviduct issue as well, and no he didn't charge me to talk me for a few minutes. I ordered the right blood tubes from our lab and will be running a panel here at my office. On another note...I've learned a great deal about crop stasis in my baby and resorted to crop garage which saved his life. Phew...what a learning experience I've had this week. The fee at the other vets office is steep but it's pay day so off we will go, I'll let everyone know in a few days. Meanwhile, Im nursing two pigeons one big one baby and bought the avian veterinary book recommended by someone in an earlier post. Both pigeons are doing quite well at the moment. Thanks to everyone who cares and loves pigeons. I'm quite frustrated that no vets care about pigeons at the moment.


----------



## Bekki2782 (Feb 7, 2016)

Forgot to mention, Im in Tucson, Az. And no, I'm not impressed with out bird vets here to date.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... they usually went through some very long and expensive schooling in order to be able to afford your everyday, ordinary, somewhat-better-than-most lifestyle--they did NOT do it for altruistic reasons. That being said, they're usually going to want to work on your typical companion bird species, whose owners can statistically afford larger bills. I'm pretty sure that my vets actually charged LESS for things they've done for me than they otherwise would have if these weren't rehabbed pigeons. That's kinda' why I acquired the library and equipment that I did while I was in it hot and heavy. And most folks on here who pick up a sick or injured wild pigeon are so kind-hearted that they're not exactly overweight in the bank balance department, if you get my drift.

Pidgey


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Pidgey. Some doctors and vets definitely don't have altruistic motives. Howver have found a couple of great vets in CA who happily that pigeons and have given me a break financially at times. So hope you can locate one in AZ who cares about pigeons. Also agree that acquiring info that you can use on your own may be necessary. Thank you for taking the effort to help the little guys!


----------

